# Ford vs Firestone



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Just curious as to everyone's opinion as to the Ford / Firestone problem with the Explorer's and tire failures.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

my solution to the problem is to buy a chevy with goodyears!!

my opinion is that we may never really know for sure but i think it is the chance combo of both


----------

